# How about....



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

An A4 Cabriolet sub-section on the site? i know it has little to do with the TT platform but there's a few ex-TT owners running A4 Cab's now and there's no where else really for us poor souls to hang out 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

my opinion....

no

Jae may decide otherwise though.

You could always start your own A4-cab-forum ... but remember to visit back here though


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

fair enough,

I sold my TT 18 months ago and I've not really left since ! just been quiet .....

cheers

Neil


----------

